# Toronto Basketball and the 5 People you meet in Rec League



## Funkman (Sep 10, 2012)

As an intro to the newest sports/culture website the Same Page (based in Toronto, clearly), check out my latest column on my experiences in rec league basketball: http://samepageteam.com/2012/09/10/the-five-people-you-meet-in-rec-league-basketball/

I realize how this will probably come off (since I'm a new forum member) but I was trying to come up with ways to get people reading our new site and figured I'd give this a try. Eventually we'll have much more comprehensive basketball coverage (with the start of the NBA season) but in the meantime, there is plenty of sports, movies, TV and other cultural stuff to read up on.

Let me know what you think (or, you know, tell me to **** off).


----------

